# Prayer thread



## Wraakgodin

Here you go ladies, a follow on to the "I said this prayer" thread, open to all religions

Sue


----------



## LisaL29

PRAYER TO THE HOLY SPIRIT

(pray for 3 days or 3 hours straight)

Holy Spirit, You who make me see everything and showed me the way to reach my ideals, You who gave me the divine gift to forgive and forget the wrong that is done to me and You who are in all instances of my life with me, I want to thank You for everything and confirm once more that I never want to be separated from You no matter how great the material desire may be. I want to be with You and my loved ones in Your perpetual glory. Amen

In Jesus Christ, your Son's name, I ask that you grant me (State your specific request or intention here!)


This prayer should be said for 3 consecutive days. After the 3rd day, the request will be granted, no matter how difficult it may be.



**************************


SACRED HEART OF JESUS NOVENA - EXAMPLE 3

(pray 9X/day for 9 days or 9X/day for 9 hours straight)

May the Sacred Heart of Jesus be praised, adored and glorified now and forever. Sacred Heart of Jesus, I put my trust in you. Holy Mary, mother of Jesus, pray for me. St. Theresa of the Child Jesus, pray for me. St. Jude of Hopeless cases, pray for me and grant this favor I ask.(state your specific request or intention here!) Amen.


----------



## goldbunny

please

remind me to be grateful
remind me to be humble
remind me to take one step at a time

remind me to have faith
remind me to have hope
remind me to be at peace with myself and the world around me

remind me tomorrow is another day
remind me each new day is a gift to be treasured
remind me not to look for reward but be grateful for my place in the world

remind me to work hard
remind me effort has meaning: remind me to take joy in chores
remind me to be respectful
remind me to be patient

and please
remind me...


... to smile  


amen


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello all,

I am a devout christian and I have been ttc since 2010
Its been a very bumpy ride since my marriage and as christians, we are faced with all sort of challenges.

We are not suppose to murmur cos it delights the devil when we do. We may all be crying with a broken heart as we try so hard to have a baby, but lets remember, God will give us the extra-ordinary children, ones that will make us proud and even happy we had to spend some years waiting for them to show up becos they will definitely be worth our long wait.

So in time of despair, lets remember how Sarah waited almost all her life to have Issac.
I can remember the God asking her husband Abraham
_*" Is anything too hard for the Lord to do?"*_

And the Lord's promise was fulfilled in Sarah and Abraham's life.

That same God is still in the business of wiping our shame and reproach even till today, all we need is His grace to face each day as we wait patiently for our bundle of joy.

Keep  and believing!!!

Soon we shall   

In the meantime, I wish us all beautiful    



Brown-candy


----------



## StaceyMarieJ

*The Fertility Blessing
*
You know my deep desire for a child
A little one to love and to hold, to care for,
to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive
and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in
Your holy image.
Guide me in all my choices so that this
conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth
are in line with Your will.
Heavenly Father and Holy Mother,
hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit.
Amen.


----------



## Brown-candy

Dear Lord,

I know am going through this path to become a better mother tomorrow! Continue to keep and protect my babies till the right time when you shall place them beautifully well in my womb where they shall grow in your strength and wisdom waiting patiently for nine months. Then you shall bring them forth to this world were they shall make a difference and stand tall among their equals.

I pray that you continue to bless our home even as we await our miracle.
So I pray in Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Tito

Brown-candy thank you and God bless you


----------



## Brown-candy

Tito   we thank God for His grace! 
Hope u r ok dear!


----------



## Brown-candy

Dear Lord,

Is me again. Saying THANK YOU for yet another day of grace, mercy, and unlimited favor.

In this month of November, i am sure of my unusual transformation.

This is my month of change from littleness to abundance.

It is my hour and season of divine surprises.

I know YOU are lifting me from dryness to wetness

From emptiness to fullness

I am convinced that YOU shall take away the mountainous challenges that are staring me in the face and YOUR peace and joy shall flow all round me like a river.

In this month, I shall be recognized, elevated and celebrated.

And I shall carry all my testimonies, even my detained blessings shall be released by fire.

Miracles shall be abundance and I shall be remembered for good,

IN JESUS NAME, AMEN!


----------



## Brown-candy

*If you do believe that God will wipe your tears and give you that which you so desire, say this prayers with me and say Amen.*

The beauty of every marriage is the fruit of the womb, Dear Lord visit my womb with children even in this month and this year in your mercy and favour.

O wicked expectation of my adversaries concerning my fruitfulness, perish by fire.

Evil decree of unfruitfulness directed at my womb, back fire now by fire in Jesus name.

O covenant and hold of unfruitfulness entered to frustrate me, scatter now by the blood of Jesus Christ of Nazareth.

Forces of abortion and miscarriage, wither and perish now by fire in Jesus name.

Alter of unfriutfulness, erected to mess me up, burn and scatter from your root now in Jesus name.

Agents f unfruitfulness that has vowed to keep me barren, die now by thunder in Jesus name.

Demons of stillbirth assigned to kill my children in the womb, wither and perish now by fire in Jesus name.

I declare today that I shall not suffer under the bondage of abortion, miscarriage or stillbirth in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth

*Dear Father, please do not pass me by this year. Fruit of the womb MUST be part of my total recovery in the name of Jesus Christ I pray, Amen *


----------



## Haydan

That prayer was lovely - helped my strength today.

thank you


----------



## Brown-candy

Helo Haydan, God will answer us


----------



## Brown-candy

The Spirit of God is saying to those reading this message now!

*"DON'T GIVE UP!
I am never late.
Nothing can get too hopeless for ME to reverse.
Reversing the irreversible is the eternal duty of MY victorious hand!"*

God is well able to do the impossible and reverse the irreversible! Jesus told Martha: "Your brother will rise again". 
In that same spirit of faith, I declare
"Your womb will come back to live again, and you will be fruitful"
Any damage or lifeless part of your body will work again in Jesus name ,

*AMEN! AMEN!! AMEN!!! *


----------



## Brown-candy

Let you perfect will be done in our lives oh Lord.
Children are your heritage and you shall bless us with as many as we want.
You promised never to let our land be barren, and so we shall carry our children in the land of the living
In Jesus name Amen


----------



## scribbles

After an awful day full of bad news and set backs, I returned to the church that I married my incredible DH and asked God:

Please grant me the strength to find the light when darkness surrounds me

Please grant me the strength to stand back up when every setback sends me to my knees

Please shower your blessing on all those who surround my husband and I with love and support, for without them we couldn't face our trials

Hail Mary, full of grace 
The Lord is with thee
Blessed art thou among women
Blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus
Holy Mary, Mother of God,
pray for us sinners
Now and at the hour of our death
Amen

THE LORD IS MY ROCK, MY FORTRESS AND MY SAVIOR; MY GOD IS MY ROCK IN WHOM I FIND PROTECTION. HE IS MY SHIELD, THE POWER THAT SAVES ME AND MY PLACE OF SAFETY.

Brown-candy: Wow!! Your prayers are so powerful! I loved them!


----------



## Brown-candy

Scribbles dear, thanks its all by the grace of God.
Pls lets be strong in the face of this trial, soon we shall laugh and dance like David danced


----------



## Race

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Of Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say it three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## scribbles

Since getting lost in darkness and asking the Holy Spirit to show me the path He wants me to take, my life is full of light! So I am opening my heart to Jesus and saying thank you for bringing me out of the shadows and I give up my soul to Almighty God! Only the Holy Spirit knows where my path leads. 

Almighty God, thank you for leading me out of the darkness and for filling me with joy and light. Thank you for giving me the strength to fight Satan's doubt and evil and fill my heart with God's love!


----------



## ayah

As i lay awake at this hour deep in the night, we muslims believe it is the middle third of the night that Allah (lit The God. Al=the ilah = god) comes cloest to us. It is a special time to pray, give thanks for His blessings more infinate than the stars.  A time to seak forgiveness and a time to ask for His blessings.

I pray that our Creator, the most murcyful , the oft forgiving, forgives us all,. Oh Almighty do not give us trials greater then we can bear.  I pray that You grant us what  is best for us, and that you put contentment in our hearts.  You , the Lord of man kind the  King of mankind, are the Giver of life and the Taker of life.  In your hands is our future, let it be one blessed with the children we pray for.  For we never give up hope in Your Mercey.
Amen


----------



## patientstill

After 5 cycles, the first of which involved terrible loss, i'm pregnant. It's early days but hopefully this will work for me this time.

Dear heart of jesus, in the past I have asked for many favours.  Take this most special request and place it next to your fathers heart where it will become your favour not mine.


----------



## pepperoni

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Please hear our prayers xxx

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------

